# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Quelle Appli DL pour contenter mon Ipad ?

## Grenesis

Bonjour à toutes, bonjour à tous et bonjour aux autres. 

Voilà, je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Ipad Mini 3 rétina flip flap qui va dans l'eau, à turbo injection V8. et je dois dire que je suis bonheur depuis. On va se balader main dans la main, il me suit partout où je vais et ça lui tient particulièrement à coeur de répondre à mes attentes.

Bref, comme c'est un écran rétina, j'aimerai déjà dans un premier temps en profiter visuellement en téléchargeant des jeux " beaux ", des jeux qui envoient du bois d'érable, voir de Séquoia géant d'Utah.
Et j'voudrais aussi savoir quelle application " utile, sympa, méga hype " je devrais me procurer pour profiter au max de ma nouvelle relation avec le petit blanc.

Des idées mes canards ?

----------


## Robix66

Ici c'est pour les applications Canard PC, tu devrais plutôt aller poser tes questions par là-bas : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/43...ettes./page261

----------


## Grenesis

Ok merci.

Un modo peut supprimer le message ? Cordialement.

----------


## JadeR

Coucou, 
Une de mes copines possède un iPad aussi et je trouve que djay 2 est la meilleure application qu’elle ait eue. Cette dernière vous permettra d’écouter, de découvrir et de créer de la musique. Je trouve que c’est un divertissement très intéressant. J’espère que vous allez l’apprécier. 
Vous pouvez jeter un coup d’œil à ce site pour en connaitre plus http://application.tablette.com/

Ciao

----------


## khimarironzo

Coucou,
Vu que c’est un iPad, tu trouveras certainement ton bonheur sur iTunes. Je te conseille d’ailleurs le jeu de plateforme Electricity que tu peux retrouver sur https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/elec...963759829?mt=8 . Je l’ai essayé et il en vaut vraiment le détour. Je te suggère aussi des titres comme Line Runner, disponible sur https://itune.apple.com/fr/app/line-...414014326?mt=8 , Skyline Skaters ou encore Iron Force.

----------

